# A larger gear



## heismark (May 9, 2011)

Making a great system that works ideally with a fraction of hardware makes no sense other than an academic exercise or for the most basic tasks.

What larger measures are in place to develop more hardware support?, Wireless, audio etc

What's the war plan?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2011)

heismark said:
			
		

> What's the war plan?


http://wiki.freebsd.org/IdeasPage


----------

